# *disappointing update* Belfast Audi



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

As others have done I think it's only fair to praise garages for their customer service as well as criticise those that are Poor. I've been using Belfast Audi for just over 2 years now after moving house and they were much closer to me than the specialist I was previously using. They had done the service and maintenance work on my previous TT and when I bought a 2014 S3 they looked after that too. As the car was under warranty when I first got it there was little to go wrong or cause me concern. As the car approached the end of the 3 years the Dealership sold me a 2 year 'Autoprotect' warranty. Looking at what was included it was a good deal so I went for it. Before I very recently changed to a 2015 TTS the DRL went on my S3 with what looked like excessive water ingress. I booked the car in and shortly after the dealership contacted me to confirm the fault and broke the bad news that the headlight wasn't actually covered in the warranty (I have since checked and it wasn't). A replacement would cost £700. However as I had fully serviced the car with them and bought the warranty they absorbed the cost themselves as a goodwill gesture without any complaint or prompting from myself. This made for a pleasant surprise as they could easily have made me pay or make a contribution.

Needless to say such a positive experience will ensure that my TTS will continue to be serviced by them as soon as it's required. The only thing I could ever criticise them for is their lack of courtesy cars. You need to book about a month in advance to get one.
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Goes to prove that not all dealers are stealers, had the same experience with my previous TTS.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Now following up this post with a less than positive review. I recently seem to have been assigned the same service advisor every time I visit. Not sure if this is a policy change as it used to random. The problem is that while they are perfectly polite they don't seem to understand what is important to me. I make it very clear that I drive my car hard and as such the safety components need to be spot on. This seems to fly over their head. I recently hit a very large pot hole and damaged a rim on my TTS and required the car to be recovered. The first call was to tell me that I would need two tires but the actual rim was fine. I did not agree with this as the damage did look structural to me so I asked them to take a second look at it again. The next correspondence was an email quote which listed a wheel, two tyres and a 4 wheel alignment. Total bill was just over £1950. I had to wait another day before the same advisor followed up. I queried some of the cost such as the tyres and the alignment. I made the point that I could get 255/30/20 Michelin PS4S's for £185 +VAT from another tyre supplier and not the £230 Audi had quoted. The same supplier would do the alignment for £60+VAT rather than the £250 Audi Belfast had quoted ( both use the Hunters system).

In fairness to Belfast they reviewed the pricing and stated the alignment price was incorrect and they would match the price for the tyres so the new quote was £1650 which I felt was a fairer price (the rim itself cost what it cost). I collected the car 5 days after it was recovered (work consisted of a new rim with 2tyres and an alignment) and then left. My own failure was not checking the invoice thoroughly though. About a week later I was cleaning the car and noticed that the tyres on the front were Perelli P Zeros and not the Michelin's I had quoted on the phone or that had been fitted on the car prior to the damage and we're currently fitted on the rear. As I stated at the start of this post I by now have been with the same service advisor multiple times and made it very clear that anything to do with the safety and performance of the car is a very deliberate desicion and the fact they have stuck whatever tyre they wanted on the car left me seriously annoyed. There was no excuse for it. I have since made my feelings clear on the follow up satisfaction survey and gave permission for Belfast Audi to contact me but as yet nothing.

I have also made it clear to Belfast Audi that I will no longer deal with that particular service advisor as since they have been involved I have felt dissatisfied with the service provided.

With all future interactions I will update this post with my opinion but as it stands I am looking to move away to Audi as Belfast Audi's owners Agnew's Group have a monopoly on Audi in N.Ireland as they own both dealerships.

In short, stick with Belfast Audi long enough and they'll eventually leave you disappointed.


----------

